# Vomiting for food



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I think we need more details. Can we get more backstory? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

Separate them during and after eating.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

How is she making her vomit?


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

cgriffin said:


> How is she making her vomit?


When young puppies lick their mother's mouths, mom regurgitates some of her food for the puppies. It is instinctual in baby puppies.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

goldhaven said:


> Separate them during and after eating.


I agree, this should break the cycle.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

goldhaven said:


> Separate them during and after eating.


I agree as well. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenBear49 (Jan 27, 2013)

this is not a "puppy" she is 25 months old


----------



## GoldenBear49 (Jan 27, 2013)

yes, the younger girl Diamond, is nudging the corners of the older girl, Honey's mouth, she squeals and wiggles until Honey vomits.

i appreciate all the comments. i am going to separate them for at least 2 hours after meals. thanks.


----------



## GoldenBear49 (Jan 27, 2013)

Brave said:


> I think we need more details. Can we get more backstory?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


My older girl is 10, has been spayed; the younger girl is 2 and also has been spayed. They are NOT related (not mom and daughter). They both eat nutritionally balanced meals twice a day. what other information do you want.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

GoldenBear49 said:


> My older girl is 10, has been spayed; the younger girl is 2 and also has been spayed. They are NOT related (not mom and daughter). They both eat nutritionally balanced meals twice a day. what other information do you want.


I think that the reason that you were asked for more information is because this is very unusual. I personally have never seen a mother dog regurgitate her food for puppies. I currently have 2 puppies and 4 older dogs here and the pups are always licking the older girls mouths and my older girls never throw up their food to feed the pups. I know that it happens in birds but have never seen it in dogs. 
For some reason your older girl is throwing up. I am not sure why but if it continues after they are separated you might want to seek the advice of a vet.


----------



## CRS250 (Dec 31, 2012)

I dont have any specific advice for the OP on stopping this behavior by her younger dog but I wanted to post and confirm I heard of this same behavior from our Breeder. We picked up our 7.5 week old pup this last Friday and while I didnt see this happening the breeder mentioned that as the mother didnt want to nurse her 9 pups any further she'd vomit for them after over eating/taking some of the pups food. She is a 2 yr old bitch and this was her first litter, very well adjusted happy mom. We visited the home three times during the whelping of the litter. So I dont know that this is such an unusual or rare thing, it sounds like the OP has correctly identified what is happening.


----------

